# PSU price & confusion



## d6bmg (Mar 27, 2012)

Max budget: 10-10.5K (can't be extended)

Options: Corsair TX850V2, HX750, HX850, AX750.

Requirements: Should be able to power up 2xGTX680 (which will be added later on) with  a 2600K overclocked to 3.8GHz and one xonar DX.

P.S. this one is for my friend who is building his gaming rig.

I got these quotes from MD: 
HX750 @8,400/- (looks a bit overpriced)
HX850 @10,400/- (looks like way too much overpriced) (?)
AX750 @11,200/- (out of budget)

At Vedant, all of these are out of stock, will get them next week & so is the quote.

Suggest along with the shop to buy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Why do you think they're overpriced ? Almost every site shows more or less same price.
btw target at least for 850W.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 27, 2012)

My HX850 cost me 9.2K+4% VAT which is bought in the month of July.
Comparing that price to the present prices, well, its overpriced. Ain't it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Petrol used to cost 25/- isn't it?


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

HX750 should suffice anyway.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Single gtx680 is consuming b/w 350-400W. Are you sure 2x680 + OCed 2600k + blha blah would come under HX750?


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX 680 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX 680 SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 750 Watt power supply unit as minimum.




HX750 is as good as any 850W bronze certified PSU I think. Of course, little headroom will be available for further expansion.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

^Guru3D isn't considering the OCed 2600k.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 27, 2012)

^ AFAIK, no further expansion will be there in near future. He is a professional animator, not a gamer, so I also don't think he will be adding any other card as dedicated phyx card or something like that.
And you said that from HX750, more than 750watt of power can be extracted?
Here, I'm concerned about mild OC that would be done by him.



dashing.sujay said:


> Petrol used to cost 25/- isn't it?



I thought that general trend with PC components is the price keeps decreasing.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

That damn dollar rate has increased.

If he is a professional animator and not a gamer, is 680 SLI a wise purchase?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ AFAIK, no further expansion will be there in near future. He is a professional animator, not a gamer, so I also don't think he will be adding any other card as dedicated phyx card or something like that.
> And you said that from HX750, more than 750watt of power can be extracted?
> Here, I'm concerned about mild OC that would be done by him.



It can deliver up to 900W !

 Corsair HX750W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



d6bmg said:


> I thought that general trend with PC components is the price keeps decreasing.



Sadly the current trend is opposite.



Skud said:


> If he is a professional animator and not a gamer, is 680 SLI a wise purchase?



That's exactly I was thinking. Better to invest in quadro IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> If he is a professional animator and not a gamer, is 680 SLI a wise purchase?



He thinks so. His fellow colleagues recommended him gtx680 SLI. God knows what they think.



Skud said:


> That damn dollar rate has increased.



Forgot that.  Then we should look for old stock of HX850. If not found, then buy new HX850.

BTW, Who is present distributor of Corsair in India? Looks like Tirupati is no longer holding that position (according to their website).
And any contact number of the distributor will be helpful.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Dealers will also sell old stock at new rates.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 27, 2012)

try prime or itwares 200 rs cheaper


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 28, 2012)

HX750 is good enough for that rig. And guru3d is one of the best site and they usaly use i7-965 for benches, which is oced as well. And i think 2600k@3.8 that is turbo enabled only, so HX750 is more than enough.

BTW why 2x680 ? Do u need 100+ fps in every games ??


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> BTW why 2x680 ? Do u need 100+ fps in every games ??



He is an animator.  He doesn't play PC games.

About this thread: He will buy HX850 after one month along with gtx680s. Let see where the price goes by then..


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

If he is open to purchase second-hand, couple of units are on sale at Erodov.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> If he is open to purchase second-hand, couple of units are on sale at Erodov.



thanks for the reminder. He is cool with that thread. I'll be buying that HX850 for him from there.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Single gtx680 is consuming b/w 350-400W. Are you sure 2x680 + OCed 2600k + blha blah would come under HX750?



no. a highend system with a GTX680 will require 500W power supply. so add another GTX680, total power requirement jumps to 700W. a 750W unit should handle it just fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, but I think I'll buy HX850 from Erodov from him.
@Skud: PM.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2012)

What?  2 GTX 680 and rest of PC components at 750W only? 

*Corsair HX1050* maybe??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> What?  2 GTX 680 and rest of PC components at 750W only?
> 
> *Corsair HX1050* maybe??



Already mentioned above-



> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX 680 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX 680 SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 750 Watt power supply unit as minimum.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 31, 2012)

you can get seasonic at very good price


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 31, 2012)

Saw the price of Seasonic X series 850Watt PSU.
But the problem is, my friend don't depend on Seasonic. What he is looking for is 7 years of warranty that comes with Corsair. AFAIK, Seasonic have 5 years of warranty, and its very hard to make anyone understand about the facts about reliability who doesn't know too much about hardware.


----------

